# Winter Start(southern hemisphere)



## Passenger (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I decided to try and start my plants off in Winter this year it being my 2nd grow. Has anyone here grown through winter? If so what experiences have you had/seen(I'm asking people who don't get much frost or no frost) I get no frost here I rarely see hail even I am in Western Australia and spring starts up on September 1st so I decided to try and give my babies a big head start or even try the reveg trick this year. I am aiming for 2lb plants this year last year I managed to get 12 Oz's off my first grow(1 Plant without topping or LST) and this year I am aiming for a minimum of 1lb per plant and hoping for 2lbs I started off in November last year so hopefully by giving them 2-3 more months to veg I can pull some monsters.

I'm going to buy a digital camera in a month or so so once I start my seedling and put them outdoors in spring I'll update here.

Heres some pictures of my first grow.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good there Passenger  what a pretty Girl !!  Yea I grow during winter but only inside and at Night time only and that way I don't have to worry about being to cold at night, so the 400 watt Light will keep the heat in there throught the night..


----------



## Melissa (Jul 30, 2008)

*beautiful ladies eace: *


----------



## bznuts (Jul 30, 2008)

:ciaoassenger

nice donkey buds!

im in CA and wouldnt be able to do any outdoor winter grows

...although i plan on looking into a nice sized greenhouse to explore my options for the years to come 

if you get litle to no frost and the daylight patterns work out then it couldnt hurt to try an give em an early start...

looking forward to more monster buds

:chuck:


----------



## Passenger (Aug 15, 2008)

Well it's been 20-23C for the past 14 days or so and no rain, It's been getting warm for late winter so spring is coming. I've bought a camera online i'm just waiting for it to arrive and i'll post pics of the 2 babies in the ground. I am hoping my Pot of Gold is female the Australian blue isnt getting as much sun because it's closer to the shed. I've ordered all my seeds now too. Kali Mist, Thai-Tanic, Haze Mist, Swiss Bliss and C13 Haze. Lovely weather for an early start, hopefully i'll get plants much bigger than my last grow but I can only pray to the Ganja gods :farm:


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2008)

I did a winter grow once, implored the use of a greenhouse and supplemented heat. 
I found the hours of light simply too short, for top quality grow. Plants matured, but were a little on the weak(potency) and skimpy side. Less than 12 hours of light, has a negative effect on thc and bud production...


----------



## Passenger (Aug 15, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I did a winter grow once, implored the use of a greenhouse and supplemented heat.
> I found the hours of light simply too short, for top quality grow. Plants matured, but were a little on the weak(potency) and skimpy side. Less than 12 hours of light, has a negative effect on thc and bud production...



They should veg through until Jan/Feb because we're getting 11hours of sunlight atm and if they flower i'll top them and feed them a high nitrogen feed to try and reveg them. You can start seeds off now since spring is only 2 weeks away. When did your start yours in winter? because I am doubting mine will flower and if they bloom in 2 months I would be suprised because we'll have 13 hours of sunlight and 14 hours is the most we get here.


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually vegged indoors under 1K mh, then moved the clones out to be flowered.
  It was good smoke, better than street weed, but did not perform to expectations. 
  I was running propane heat. The cost did not justify the means..  

  If you're starting seeds, you'll be fine. They are programmed to allow for short days/long nites as seedlings. Sexually mature plaants will flower early, due to the long nites.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice babies... Unfortunately, I don't even think a green house would help where I am.

And, the Kali mist is an excellent selection if you're looking for a huge yield. I have put a kali in the ground after the summer solstice and still got a half pound. Very distinctive taste, I've never had anything like it. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I got my camera today so I'll show the 2 plants I have going in the ground. Yeah it looks like an early spring this year, 22-25C today it was nice . The plants should shoot up soon and I hope they stay in veg I am not aiming for a winter grow I am aiming for a really early start to get monster plants. I also put a photo of one of my dogs chillin' out loving the weather too . The Indica is the Pot of Gold and the Ducksfoot is Australian Blue.

Peace and Love eace: :farm:


----------



## Passenger (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, thought I would give a quick update. Not a lot of new growth theyre just bushing up a bit. warm weather should be kicking in within a month.


----------



## crashul (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow they look very good and healthy. Almost like a Bonsai.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's another quick update. I filled one of the wine barrels full of my mix, they can hold around 35gallons so 120L or so. 50% Coco-coir, 10% EWC, 10% Mushroom Compost, 10% Nutri-Blend 5(which is wormworked compost, poultry and cow manure blood & bone and humus) 20% Perlite, 4 cups of dolomite lime and 7 cups of dynamic lifter. Still waiting for seeds, hopefully not much longer I really want to get growing!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 27, 2008)

They look happy and eager to grow. I bet that big sativa from last year was deeeerrrriiicccciooouuuss!!


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

wine, and weed gotta love it man. looks sweet so far. whats 'dynamic lifter'? , and what does this do?...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent grow buddy... I like the dog picture the best.lol


----------



## Passenger (Aug 28, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> wine, and weed gotta love it man. looks sweet so far. whats 'dynamic lifter'? , and what does this do?...



Thanks .

It's an organic fertilizer in pellets made up of Composted chicken manure, Blood and Bone, fish meal and seaweed it's great stuff and you can put it on heavy it is extremely hard to burn plants with it.

Edit: PoG is showing pre-flowers(hopefully not flowering) it's a girl :clap:

If she starts to flower then i'll need to try and revert her or maybe clone her now. shes bushing out fast now .

Here's the nutes I'll be using this year and I might try brewing tea's because I have seen the amount of sugar content tea's can put on buds. Nitrosol(Liquid Blood & Bone), Organic Bloom Liquid, Fish Emulsion, Molasses, Kelp & Liquid Bat Guano.  and I've also got powdered potash which is 39% K.


----------



## Passenger (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I got my Belladonna seeds still waiting for the other 5 packs though got a pack of free seeds with it also. the PoG is growing really well and spring started today. Shes showing sex on a couple of nodes now I'm hoping she isnt starting to flower I'm thinking of cloning her so if she flowers at least I can use the same genetics.


----------



## Passenger (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it looks like they're flowering but that's ok if they stay in flower ill have some Bud, I think the Australian blue is still in veg. I cloned the pot of gold so if it stays in flower I've got 3 clones to work with . I don't mind her flowering just means ill have some sample bud in november.


----------



## duffman (Oct 20, 2008)

perth got the koots.


----------

